
Introducing Microsoft Silverlight - bootload
http://blogs.msdn.com/tims/archive/2007/04/15/introducing-microsoft-silverlight.aspx
======
bootload
_'... Tim Sneath: Musings of a Windows Vista Technical Evangelist ...'_

worth adding just for the blog byline

